

A tool to make online personal data vanish - araneae
http://www.physorg.com/news167395285.html

======
ErrantX
This is a really cool idea.

My only issue is I dont see how it could work for anything except the odd
message or image.

Unless you can specifically set the exact time it lasts the thing becomes a
bit hit and miss...

